# FC3: Nach Update funktioniert acpi nicht mehr



## KoMtuR (13. November 2004)

Nachdem ich mein Fedora 2 auf fc3 geupdatet hab funktioniert das automaitsche ausschalten des Rechners nicht mehr, wenn ich meinen Computer runterfahre. Kann man das irgendwie wieder einstellen oder seperat updaten? Weil ich so dran gewöhnt bin auf den Power-Knopf zu drücken und dann zu gehen und mir jetzt schon öfters passiert ist, dass der Rechner noch an ist, aber der früher ausgeschalten wurde.

Wäre schön, wenn da irgendwer ne Ahnung hat


----------

